# New England



## shychick1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm in NH, but right on the Mass. Border....anyone? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm currently in southern VT


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

ct!


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

Connecticut?!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I lived in Maine for ten years - sure wish I still did... I really miss it.


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm in MA, and new to New England.


----------



## Esperance (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in Boston, MA and also new to the New England area (4 months-ish..)


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Esperance said:


> I'm in Boston, MA and also new to the New England area (4 months-ish..)


That's about how new I am, too. Did you come here for school?


----------



## jmeyers317 (Sep 10, 2009)

im also a connecticut dude!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I live in western Mass in the Berkshires.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope those of you new to New England are liking it.
I hope there's interest in a meetup someday. I found out about one after the fact.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Also...eh... in New England.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

South of Boston


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Worcester, MA


----------



## Nephthys (Mar 20, 2012)

There is a Meetup now... but... I'm too shy to attend it. (seriously.)


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Nephthys said:


> There is a Meetup now... but... I'm too shy to attend it. (seriously.)


Where's the meetup?

I don't understand this section of the forum. There's the gatherings section, and then there's this section. Is this a place to meet people who want to form support groups? Is it just a place to meet people to socialize with? What's the deal? I'm mega confused.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Nephthys said:


> There is a Meetup now... but... I'm too shy to attend it. (seriously.)


details on this meetup...?


----------



## ScienceGuy (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in Boston and would be interested in meetups if there are any. Assuming I could convince myself to actually go.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

tyler1051 said:


> I'm in Boston and would be interested in meetups if there are any. Assuming I could convince myself to actually go.


it's impossible to have a meetup when people who are interested in going don't show up :b 
sigh, we've talked about meeting for a ridiculously long time...years


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yo g dawgs im ****in down for this **** dont make me get all alpha and plan/ run this event :/ lol but serioulsy


----------



## CheesePlease (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd also be interested in meeting fellow Bostonians/New Englanders.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

Maine here! Plus I am in the texting buddies thread, that ones fun too! I text to someone in another state.


----------



## Nephthys (Mar 20, 2012)

merryk said:


> details on this meetup...?


I don't really know anything about it, just went to Meetup.Com and was given a list of random groups that met near where I live. You could probably just go to the website and check.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

anything happened?


----------



## butterflymarie (Apr 10, 2012)

South of Boston here - I'd be interested in any sort of gathering....


----------



## Brittak11 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Hi!*

I live in New Hampshire


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

DAHHHHH I'm in DORCHESTAAAAH!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Massamachusetts!


----------



## Brittak11 (Apr 19, 2012)

**

Dorchester isn't that far from where I live!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

LEt's all mett in Wussta!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Worcester sounds doable.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> LEt's all mett in Wussta!


that could work


----------

